

Show HN: pyGitDeploy my first serious python project - MindTwister
https://github.com/MindTwister/pyGitDeploy

======
shpxnvz
I get the feeling it's probably a useful project, but I'm not quite sure what
it does or how. I'd consider putting a more in-depth description up there.

~~~
MindTwister
Thanks for the heads up, I'll update the readme

To be brief its updates an ftp site with the changes made since last
deployment, only uploading and deleting files that has been modified. Its a
work in progress scrip to scratch an itch I have with some of our customers
web hosts (no ssh access).

